# Win CE 6 and USB Bluetooth



## nickburt

I have a small tablet running CE 6. When I plug in a USB BT dongle, I get a pop up window asking for the Driver Name.
How do I find the driver name? The dongle is a mini device that came with no software disc, so I assumed it would auto install - maybe (obviously) I'm wrong.

Help ..... many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## sinclair_tm

Have you gone to the website of the bluetooth dongle maker and downloaded the Windows CE driver? Does your Windows CE have a Bluetooth manager?


----------



## nickburt

Thanks for the reply and sorry for taking so long to get back (lack of internet last week !!).
I don't seem to be able to find the specific driver for it.
But I don't think Win CE has a bluetooth manager.


----------



## sinclair_tm

I don't know what to tell you. Because CE isn't a full scale OS, you have to treat it different then other versions of Windows. You need to make 100% sure that something is compatible before getting it.


----------

